# Rodent Breeding Racks For Sale



## itsmestevo (Jul 24, 2008)

Due to house move I have a number of used rat/mouse breeding racks for sale. Plastic bases with wire tops, all racks have wheels. Each plastic tray is approximately 57cmdeepx39cm widex20cm high. 3 cages wide by 5 high. I also have a couple that are 3 wide by 4 high. £300 each. I also have water bottles available at £1.00 each. Buyer collects from postcode TN8. 


Cheers, Steve.


----------



## gary.viall (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey mate, think I just emailed you on ebay! But incase it aint you I will ask anyway!!
Do you have any tubs on there own? After 2 at 57cm deep x 39cm wide x 20cm high with small bar gaps.

Many thanks :2thumb:


----------



## itsmestevo (Jul 24, 2008)

*Price reduced to sell, sell, sell*

I still have a few of these left, £250 each and i can arrange delivery for a minimal cost.


----------

